# Working with Polycaprolactone



## BradG (Mar 8, 2013)

Ive been chewing this compound over for a while and keep putting it to the back of my mind for a rainy day of experimentation but i don't feel i am giving it the attention it deserves so figured i would put it out into the public domain for a bit of brain storming

Polycaprolactone or PCL for short is a type of polyester which ive used for years in prototyping. Generally comes in a granule form, and you pour hot water over it. temps over 60'C turn it from a solid granular state into a malleable state where the granules fuse together forming a putty.

It can then be pressed and squeezed and moulded into anthing you like before it cools, returning back to a strong solid form. When you are bored of it or its served its purpose simply drop it back in the hot water and once again it will return to putty allowing it to be reused.








The stuff is marketed under many brand names.. one of the well known ones is polymorpth.






Below are some further pictures of PCL being used by other people, though my line of thinking is to shape it into something eye catching, then chrome or gold plate it. we could create abstract looking pen lids and bodies which do not have to be perfectly round. of course this can be turned down on the lathe too or milled.


Your thoughts? 
​


----------



## ugrad (Mar 8, 2013)

I bought some about 4 months ago and apart from playing around with it when it first came, I haven't got round to trying it out in earnest. It takes threads really well and I did think about colouring it and trying it for screw in finials. It's great for making a quick part to see if something works or looks okay.

Regards
Peter


----------



## penmaker56 (Mar 8, 2013)

Brad, it's been in the jewelry industry for years, mainly used as a backing/holding device for working on a piece, tool handles, and to make non marring jaw covers for pliers.


----------



## larryc (Mar 8, 2013)

I bought some of that stuff a couple of years ago. Called "Friendly Plastic Pellets" available from Amaco.com (Amazon). Works well by placing it in a bowl of water and heating it in the microwave. I used it for a quick tool handle and haven't used it since.
Your post reminded me that it was sitting on a shelf in the shop and I'll have to look for some more uses for it.


----------



## Haynie (Mar 8, 2013)

Never heard of it sounds fun though.


----------



## BradG (Mar 8, 2013)

handles and holders are the common use for the stuff, but i think we can push the envelope a little further with it  certainly worth having a play with


----------



## Dale Allen (Mar 22, 2013)

Brad;

Not sure if this is a type of PCL or something else.
Some time ago I had my hand operated on and they made a brace with velcro straps out of some white sheet stuff that was heated and molded to the shape of my hand and wrist.
I took some of it and put it in about 1" of water and microwaved it until the water boiled.  It did not turn clear when heated and stayed the same white color you see here.  It did get like real warm putty.
I was able to shape it into a cylinder and it got hard again when it cooled.
It turned OK but I can see no way to finish it.  Sanding it doesn't work BTW, it just heats up and makes a mess on the surface.
It was an interesting try though.
I think I'll keep it in mind if I need a knob for something.


----------



## BradG (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Dale
My thoughts are on the lines of sculpting something interesting out of it to make some custom pen components, and then laquering it, and coating it in copper powder.

Electroforming it, and then chrome plating or gold plating it. the finish of the chrome and gold would be just as good as what you see on current kit pens, only unique


----------



## Tom T (Mar 22, 2013)

Brad,
By the way do you plat in gold?


----------



## plantman (Mar 22, 2013)

Brad: I think your getting to far outside the box, the rest of us can't keep up with your inovations. Please slow down a little. We are still working on your last three or four forward thinking ideas. Realy, you bring a lot of new insite into pen making and I am glad you are willing to share it with us mear mortals. Keep that thinking cap on and lit.   Jim  S


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 23, 2013)

what happens when they leave their pen on the dash of the car????? :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Good! A chemist available on this post!!!

I'm thinking that IF it would have no adverse reaction, when cured, it could be used as a mold for unusual shaped PR or Alumalite blanks.

Make your mold, cast the resin, then just put in water hot enough to send the mold back to putty, but leaving the resin in good shape. Sorta like a "lost wax" type mold.


----------



## Dale Allen (Mar 23, 2013)

Brad: I can see that leading to some interesting additions.  I was thinking more in line of adding it to some other materials or PR.  I'll keep thinkin on it!

Andy;  I like the lost wax idea...I'll think on that too.

Jim...stop whining! :laugh::laugh::laugh: :biggrin:


----------



## FlowolF (Mar 23, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> Good! A chemist available on this post!!!
> 
> I'm thinking that IF it would have no adverse reaction, when cured, it could be used as a mold for unusual shaped PR or Alumalite blanks.
> 
> Make your mold, cast the resin, then just put in water hot enough to send the mold back to putty, but leaving the resin in good shape. Sorta like a "lost wax" type mold.




I just got a bit today to play with for making small one-off moulds as above got around 200/250 g, see if it works for me. Also want to use it to 'dop' small items onto sticks with so I can hold/shape/finish them - sick of always dropping little things and sanding all the treads off my fingers ',;~}~

Anyways, see how it goes.

Be Well,

FlowolF


----------



## BradG (Mar 23, 2013)

Tom T said:


> Brad,
> By the way do you plat in gold?


 
I do Tom 







plantman said:


> Brad: I think your getting to far outside the box, the rest of us can't keep up with your inovations. Please slow down a little. We are still working on your last three or four forward thinking ideas. Realy, you bring a lot of new insite into pen making and I am glad you are willing to share it with us mear mortals. Keep that thinking cap on and lit. Jim S


 
Lol ive always enjoyed persuing things ive not tried before. im working on a great concept but i just hope it looks as good as what it does in my head when i finish it :biggrin: we'l see. fun trying regardless




Russianwolf said:


> what happens when they leave their pen on the dash of the car????? :biggrin:


 
wouldnt matter, as it has been copper and chromed it'l still hold its shape due to the metallic skin. the copper would also act as a heat sink helping it cool its core :wink:



PenMan1 said:


> Good! A chemist available on this post!!!
> 
> I'm thinking that IF it would have no adverse reaction, when cured, it could be used as a mold for unusual shaped PR or Alumalite blanks.
> 
> Make your mold, cast the resin, then just put in water hot enough to send the mold back to putty, but leaving the resin in good shape. Sorta like a "lost wax" type mold.


 
Sounds like a great idea! give it a spin. would be good to see what you can come up with


----------



## hobo (Mar 27, 2013)

Brad, 
I like the idea,  you're a mine of info and ideas but you,re going way to quick for me I am still at the experimental plating stage let alone the etching and other stuff you've contibuted. Thanks.


----------



## FlowolF (Mar 27, 2013)

Got a couple hundred grams of this stuff to test a few days ago - so far it's made a tool handle (heh... ) and some is sat on the bottom ends of some PVC pipe I'm gonna cast in - I'll see how I go on releasing it from the resin after I cast it in a few days.

I know one thing - it sticks like glue to my protective/rubberised gloves - figured I'd ave my hands from the hot water but that just wasn't working and I spent a 1/2 hour getting bits off the gloves, _which was brilliant._

FlowolF


----------



## BSea (Mar 27, 2013)

I wonder if it has any flex to it.  It might be suitable for a custom clip.  After plating of course.


----------



## BradG (Mar 27, 2013)

Hobo, good to hear you are experimenting :Smile: at least theres plenty of info for when you want to move on to a new avenue

Bob, thats an interesting thought. certainly worth trying. il put it on my todo list, unless someone else fancies trying it in the meantime


----------



## lorbay (Mar 27, 2013)

Brad have you bought some of this.  Tried to find some this am but am getting the run around. Can you name a supplier.
Lin


----------



## BradG (Mar 28, 2013)

lorbay said:


> Brad have you bought some of this. Tried to find some this am but am getting the run around. Can you name a supplier.
> Lin


 
Lin 
I was going to pick some up from either maplins or ebay as its all over there. search for polymorph. I see they sell powder paint for colouring it too.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks Brad. Just bought a couple of pounds on ebay.

Lin.


----------



## Jeannius (May 1, 2013)

Brad - people like you are a treasure and appreciated.

You have just stimulated my brain in the right direction which has solved a challenge I have been thinking about for a while; and it has nothing to do with pens, either.

Thank you!


----------



## jyreene (May 1, 2013)

I think it could work great. You could make a pen blank and as long as it was a cold dry climate it could survive. 

You could make a blank and cast it in clear resin. As long as it was encased in the resin you could have a pen that changes internal shape with heat. That might be a little difficult for a novice caster but some of the guys and gals in here could do it. 

You could also use it as a wax mold like structure (sort of hand 3D printing) and make resin/cast segmenting without actually segmenting and just join the separate pieces. 

Just some thoughts.


----------

